# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > UNIX >  Компиляция Squid

## sys_05

Добрый день.Скачал исходники SQUID, хочу скомпилировать его на FreeBSD, 
чтоб запустить его, есть ли инструкция по компиляции его,а за одно и по установке и настройке его?Заранее спасибо:)

----------


## bsdfan

./configure
make && make install clean

но это все нафиг никому не надо, ибо есть порты. Вышеприведенный метод пригождается, когда надо поставить тот же сквид не в /usr/local, а в например /usr/squid ну и т.п. Хотя лично мне в портах вполне make config хватает;)

----------


## Blackwizard

Во первых, а ты знаешь все необходимые пакеты к сквиду и они у тебя тоже установлены? Второе, не занимайся ерундой, а поставь из портов. делает оч. просто.
cd /usr/ports
make search name=squid
если здесь матюгнётся, скорми ему 
make index
потом повтори поиск. Выбираем более подходящее и ставим
make install clean
ффсё. Дальше работаем напильником в конфиге до получения оргазма!

----------


## simamura

Вот тебе ссылка на сайт дерзай  http://linux.ingineer.ru/squid/squid.html

----------


## leo_it

зачем добовлять вам из исходников 
cd /usr/ports/www/squid
make install

----------

